# remeber when



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

back in January we had a discussion about a canadian money tour , one of the things discussed was improving the coverage of our sport. Well I took grey Eagles advice.

cdhunter, I enjoy watching your enthusiasm It is refreshing...... don't let us naysayers hold you down........ go out and get it done

Seriously, nothing would thrill me more than to be proven wrong on this issue. I'd happily turn into a cannibal (eat a little crow ) If things worked out I'm betting that Stash, Sean, Xslayer, and the rest of the old guard would feel the same way.

Fresh blood, fresh eyes, and a fresh mindset are always good. Start small, do it well, and make it fun 


I started small with convincing the local papers to carry all provincially sanctioned event scores and spoon feeding them archers to interview. With the arrival of provincials abam for the first time was able to secure the Mts Center. As some of you may have read on another thread the media has now contacted me about doing a media guide for the event. When I heard this I was a little excited to say the least. Now for the real exciting part, please note this is REAL early in the discussion stages more of a question answer stage of how would you, not a can we do. One national broadcaster at the recomendation of the local sports director is looking at taping and broadcasting the provincials at a later date, and to quote "the sudden interest in archery by the print media has help to make television investigate how best to cover this Olympic sport and if there is suffecient following to cover these events live or taped delay for summer afternoon broadcasting" The part that has me very excited is they feel at least in Manitoba there is a suffient enough following to run tape delayed events from around the province and both national events. I hope these discussions proceed from the "how to" to the" can we" point.:wink::wink::wink:

grey eagle thanks for the push this small success could not have happened without your push.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

That's great to hear....keep up the hard work. :cheers:


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Nicely done.
:darkbeer:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

AWESOME!!! Glad to see your hard work paying off.
Congrats!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Good work man. I remember pushing an Alberta 3D event using the community calendar's and getting free radio spots to promote our shoot. I didn't have the same results as you're enjoying but it's still worth the effort.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Target archery in Canada has "been there, done that", at this level and beyond on a number of occasions. But after the novelty wore off, the media always dropped archery in favour of something more exciting to watch.

However, the world has changed and there are new ways to reach the masses other than TV, so maybe another try with a fresh approach just might do it.

I wish you luck in your quest, but I'm not holding my breath... :wink:

I would definitely "eat a little crow" if this amounts to anything in the long term.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Stash said:


> Target archery in Canada has "been there, done that", at this level and beyond on a number of occasions. But after the novelty wore off, the media always dropped archery in favour of something more exciting to watch.
> 
> However, the world has changed and there are new ways to reach the masses other than TV, so maybe another try with a fresh approach just might do it.
> 
> ...



Stash, if the media can convince people to watch soccer, 10 pin bowling, golf & American football (which is truly like watching paint dry) they can find room for archery. It's just a matter of compressing it and presenting the hi-lights.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Watching paint dry sure can be boring, but target archery is more like watching dry paint... :wink:

I don't want to stir up the same discussion we've all had before, but I believe that in order to elevate archery to a spectator sport status, the game has to be changed. Even with one-on-one eliminations, there is simply not enough action to sustain the interest of the non-archery population. 

In golf, bowling, pool, there are moving things people can see.

Unless there are skimpily clad girls serving drinks to archers who are shooting standing ankle-deep in cash to be won, and shooting in slow-motion at things that explode, the viewing public isn't going to take more than a quick look.

Maybe if celebrities did at least some of the shooting...

Darts might be the closest comparison, but it has the advantage that everyone has played it at one time or another, and they are heavily sponsored by beer companies. Maybe cdhunter and others might approach the producers of the Darts programs and ask for advice on how to present the sport to potential sponsors?


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

hey stash I understand your skepticism we have been here before. To me though there is one small difference. I've worked closely with the print media, the print media are the ones that pushed this up the food chain. We've been organizing the print media coverage of the provincials for close to a month. part of assisting the media was putting high profile archers with positive attitudes at their disposal, which educated the media about the sport not about their sponsors and personal accomplishments. One of the results of these types of interviews is people check out the sport. It may be hard to believe but people are looking for something new, something that is accessible for all. I'm a former junior hockey player and I look at the current state of that sport and the expenses involved, most large organized sports are starting to suffer as well cost being the factor involved. When families discover that after a initial investment that their operating budget is well below a grand a a year they start taking a serious look as at archery as a sport. Both editors of the print media have said the same thing "archery as a sport does have a dedicated following which can be expanded on. they get regular calls on where to get info on the sport. Where they see archerys' down fall is our lack of support programs for youth." This rant has taken me off topic but the fact is in order to raise the profile of our sport we must educate, attract and hold onto future archers they supply the media demand increasing our media coverage and thats the bottom line. I'll enjoy this small victory and keep working to increase the profile of archery here in Manitoba. I hope someone in living in a different province feels inspired to give it a try also If you want help pm me I'll give you as much help as I can. if we can get decent coverage in the print media you would be surprised at we might accomplish


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hey cd,

Great news, and great effort :thumb: I hope you can feed Stash a little crow and continue on with the success. I look forward to seeing your progress, you have had some good strides already 

Maybe you can teach a few ole dawgs some new tricks  :becky:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

now if we only knew when the provincals were

CD, you should run for something at the next elections. Mb has been in need of someone like you for awhile

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Hey cd,
> 
> Great news, and great effort :thumb: I hope you can feed Stash a little crow and continue on with the success. I look forward to seeing your progress, you have had some good strides already
> 
> Maybe you can teach a few ole dawgs some new tricks  :becky:



thanks Grey eagle this is just a start, the trick will be to keep the ball rolling:wink:




Reed said:


> now if we only knew when the provincals were
> 
> CD, you should run for something at the next elections. Mb has been in need of someone like you for awhile
> 
> Reed



there was no position for class clown Reed if the board developes a pr position you can nominate me. As for the existing positions they're all filled 
by capable people. If in the future someone nominates me and I feel capable of doing the job I'll let the nomination stand, but for now flying under the radar is just fine.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*maybe this is something your board .....*



cdhunter said:


> Reed if the board developes a pr position you can nominate me.


can discuss 


You've done a great job so far ..... keep up the good work


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

> Stash, if the media can convince people to watch soccer, 10 pin bowling, golf & American football (which is truly like watching paint dry) they can find room for archery.


What the heck is unexciting about watching the NFL? If you guys want to see some televsion coverage type 'archery tv' into youtube....lots of coverage from the stages of the world cup. Most or all coverage from 70 metre eliminations......This will give you an idea of what it could be like.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Big F said:


> What the heck is unexciting about watching the NFL? If you guys want to see some televsion coverage type 'archery tv' into youtube....lots of coverage from the stages of the world cup. Most or all coverage from 70 metre eliminations......This will give you an idea of what it could be like.


Yeah like watching NFL Football. The only NFL I ever watch is the superbowl and that's only if I don't have something to do BEFORE the commercials. 

Maybe we need witty commercials


----------

